# Overclocking du nouvel Imac



## Anonyme (13 Août 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai une petite question concernant l'overclocking ou le changement de processeur dans les nouveaux Imacs. A votre avis est-il possible de changer le processeur par un autre, comme c'est le cas pour le mini? Ou alors un petit overclocking (parait qu'ils s'overclock bien les core2duo).

je regarde les photos du site kodawarisan et je me dis qu'il serait possible de dévisser et de le changer mais comment.

Merci
Goul


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2007)

Petite précision pour motiver les troupes 

En regardant l'image on peut distinguer le GPU et le CPU. Qu'en pensez vous?







Aprés il reste à savoir si tout est à la bonne place et si le proc n'est pas soudé et qu'il soit sur un socket et lequel.
J'aimerais avoir vos avis.

Merci

Goul

Merci de modifier le poids et la taille de tes photos avant de les poster sur MacG

oups!


----------



## Pierrou (14 Août 2007)

Au prix o&#249; sont les iMac, &#231;a me semble de la folie de le d&#233;monter pour tenter de changer le processeur ( le C2D c'est quand m&#234;me plus o&#249; moins un processeur top en ce moment ) o&#249; gagner quelques Mhz, attention &#224; pas vous retrouver avec un iMac tout neuf tout cass&#233;, les mecs...


----------



## chounim (14 Août 2007)

surtout que ca fait aussi sauter la garantie je suppose ^^

mais j'suis curieux de voir ce qu'on y faire quand meme, ou jusqu'a combien le faire monter sans trop de changements


----------



## David_b (14 Août 2007)

ca n'a rien de personnel, mais j'avoue que ta question me déprime un peu :rose: 

J'ai l'impression de voir les Mac devenir des PC comme les autres, avec des utilisateurs qui se ruent sur les nouveautés, qui furetent à gauche et à droite pour dénicher les infos "cachées" sur le matos utilisés dans les ordinateurs, qui veulent la dernière carte MachinChoseExtreme et/ou bidouiller la machine pour gagner 5 vues par seconde dans un jeu ou dans le rippage d'un DVD.  
Bof, quoi... 
Un des trucs que j'apprécie sur un Mac c'est que tu l'achètes et, sauf panne (et encore : AppleCare est ton amie), t'as aucune raison de l'ouvrir : il attend juste que tu veuilles bien en faire quelque chose 

Même le MacPro que j'utilise au boulot, c'est à peine si on l'ouvre quand on retire le panneau lattéral : tout est beau, bien rangé, y a pas un fil qui dépasse. On voit à peine les composants. Pour changer ou ajouter un disque dur on ouvre... un tiroir, on met le disque et on referme le tiroir. Ma vieille commode est plus difficile à ouvrir... et plus bordélique 
Punaise, c'est vrai qu'il est beau ce MacPro :love: 

Mais je le répète, c'est pas un reproche du tout. Probablement juste un nouveau symptome du "vieux con" qui s'éveille en moi chaque année un peu plus


----------



## angealexiel (14 Août 2007)

La caracteristiques des santa rosa , fait quil peuvent a faible regime descendre a 1 ghz pour un 2,4 ghz ou monter en puissance a plus de 3 ghz , il peut aussi desactiver un des deux coeurs , allait vous renseignez sur l'architecture santa rosa, ya quand meme pas mal de nouveautés, donc l'overclocking , je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment necessaire sur un SR .


----------



## pim (14 Août 2007)

Je suis assez d'accord avec David-b, mais ces id&#233;es d'overclocking c'est tr&#232;s humain : 1/ on est tous tr&#232;s curieux et 2/ on tends tous vers le "toujours mieux, toujours plus".



Sinon si il y a une bonne &#226;me qui voudrait m'expliquer qu'elle est la diff&#233;rence fondamentale entre un Core 2 Duo &#224; 2,4 GHz et un &#224; 2,8 GHz, je suis preneur. C'est une s&#233;lection qui est effectu&#233;e en  sortie d'usine par Intel ? Car si c'est juste aller basculer des interrupteurs comme ceux-l&#224; sur la carte m&#232;re, moi je suis partant m&#234;me si &#224; priori je ne suis pas un fan de puissance brute :


----------



## Pierrou (14 Août 2007)

Ben, tenter d'Overclocker un ordi qui a un certain &#226;ge, et sur lequel la garantie est termin&#233;e, je le ferai sans doute si je savais comment, mais sur un ordi neuf... &#224; mon avis la prise de risque est &#233;norme compar&#233;e au b&#233;n&#233;fice potentiel 


Et pis l'overclocking, c't'un truc de geek, nan ?


----------



## chandy (14 Août 2007)

Pierrou a dit:


> Ben, tenter d'Overclocker un ordi qui a un certain âge, et sur lequel la garantie est terminée, je le ferai sans doute si je savais comment, mais sur un ordi neuf... à mon avis la prise de risque est énorme comparée au bénéfice potentiel
> 
> 
> Et pis l'overclocking, c't'un truc de geek, nan ?



non de nerd


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Août 2007)

:modo: Rappel du sujet : *peut*-on overclocker un iMac C2D et non pas dois-t-on overclocker. Merci de s'en tenir à ce sujet, sinon ça se passe dans "réagissez", pas ici.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2007)

Oui le sujet est "peut-on?". Dans tout les cas je ne me risquerai pas &#224; l'ouvrir pendant la garantie (quoi que!). Mais c'est pour la suite c'est bien de le savoir.

@David_b: ne t'inqui&#232;tes pas, je ne veux pas &#224; tout prix le d&#233;monter et mettre le dernier 
proc et le dernier truc de la mort qui tourne avec des n&#233;ons. Mais juste savoir si dans 2 ou 3 ans quand les applis seront un peu plus consommatrices de proc, il faudra que je d&#233;bourse encore 1400 euros ou si j'ach&#232;te un nouveau proc &#224; 600 euros. Apr&#232;s je suis comme toi un mac &#231;a s'ach&#232;te et &#231;a s'utilise.

je me rappelle mon G3 350Mhz que j'avais mont&#233; &#224; 400Mhz avec un peu de rame et aller c'est reparti comme en 40! bon c'&#233;tait y a un bail mais il est sous mon bureau et me sert de pc archive (backup).

merci pour vos commentaires 

D'autres infos?


----------



## Eul Mulot (14 Août 2007)

Je me demande si y'a moyen de rajouter deux 8800 GTX en SLI r&#233;froidies &#224; l'azote liquide, un quad qui monte &#224; 6 Ghz et rajouter 2 Go de Dominator, tout ca dans mon iMac ?

Bon, pour en reviendre au sujet, je trouve &#231;a un peu d&#233;bile &#224; l'heure actuelle de vouloir se poser l&#224; question d'overclocker ou de changer le CPU de l'iMac, alors qu'il est sortit il y a une semaine, avec un processeur qui est tr&#232;s correct qui plus est.

Si tu veux changer de matos tout les 2 mois et overclocker le tout &#224; tour de bras, faut demander conseil aux Jacky du PC, plut&#244;t que d'acheter un Mac.

[Troll OFF]


----------



## Lizandre (14 Août 2007)

Changer la carte graphique des iMac, ce serait le top. Parce que c'est quand même l'absolue entrée de gamme. Il est quand même rare en informatique qu'une MAJ soit moins performante que le modèle précédent - au niveau graphique, c'est ce qui se passe en comparant le 7600 qui était possible sur les iMac 24 pouces ancienne génération à l'ati 2600 de la nouvelle.

Après, le problème, ce sont :
- où trouver des cartes graphiques MXM en vente aux particuliers
- où trouver des drivers
- quid de la chaleur dégagée

Mais bon, c'est dommage qu'Apple ne fasse un tout petit effort supplémentaire pour satsifaire les joueurs, surtout depuis que Bootcamp comble l'une des faiblesses de l'offre logicielle Mac.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2007)

Eul Mulot a dit:


> J
> Bon, pour en reviendre au sujet, je trouve ça un peu débile à l'heure actuelle de vouloir se poser là question d'overclocker ou de changer le CPU de l'iMac, alors qu'il est sortit il y a une semaine, avec un processeur qui est très correct qui plus est.
> 
> Si tu veux changer de matos tout les 2 mois et overclocker le tout à tour de bras, faut demander conseil aux Jacky du PC, plutôt que d'acheter un Mac.
> ...



merci pour débile! 

et tu as mal lu c'est pas 2 mois mais 2 ou 3 ans.



Lizandre a dit:


> Mais bon, c'est dommage qu'Apple ne fasse un tout petit effort supplémentaire pour satsifaire les joueurs, surtout depuis que Bootcamp comble l'une des faiblesses de l'offre logicielle Mac.



Même juste un petit effort pour un petit peu d'upgrade. Sur tout que la carte graphique c'est juste une carte fille.


----------



## Eul Mulot (14 Août 2007)

Goul a dit:


> merci pour débile!
> 
> et tu as mal lu c'est pas 2 mois mais 2 ou 3 ans.
> 
> ...



Non je n'ai pas mal lu. J'avais compris que tu voulais pas changer de suite, mais que tu envisageais cette modification pour plus tard.

Mais bon dans ce cas, fait comme HImac in touch, spécule sur des produits qui viendront dans un an, comme ça tu auras toujours une config d'enfer et au top, virtuellement sous le coude, et le tout sans déboursser un seul centime !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2007)

je ne me souvenais plus pourquoi je ne postais plus trop de message.

Je m'en rappelle maintenant.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## gad1962 (30 Août 2007)

Ouais c'est çà ta goul  

Humour  , je suis d'accord avec toi quand je vois la tournure du topic :mouais:


----------



## silvio (31 Août 2007)

Eul Mulot a dit:


> Non je n'ai pas mal lu. J'avais compris que tu voulais pas changer de suite, mais que tu envisageais cette modification pour plus tard.
> 
> Mais bon dans ce cas, fait comme HImac in touch, spécule sur des produits qui viendront dans un an, comme ça tu auras toujours une config d'enfer et au top, virtuellement sous le coude, et le tout sans déboursser un seul centime !


Salut
Je ne vois pas effectivement pas pourquoi Goul ne poserait pas la question ? ça le regarde, non ? 
Et qu'il veuille l'overclocker aujourd'hui ou demain, c'est son problème, n'est-ce pas ?
bon après qu'on est envie d'ouvrir son mac ou pas, c'est un autre débat ...


moi qui suis joueur (petit) et qui n'aie pas envie d'investir dans un powermac, cette histoire de carte graphique me turlupine : c'est vraiment une carte fille ?
ça laisserait la porte ouverte à des tiers pour commercialiser des cartes un peu plus puissantes pour les jeux de l'année prochaine (voire de cette année)


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2007)

Merci pour ton soutien des fois c'est pas facile.



silvio a dit:


> c'est vraiment une carte fille ?
> ça laisserait la porte ouverte à des tiers pour commercialiser des cartes un peu plus puissantes pour les jeux de l'année prochaine (voire de cette année)



A vérifier quand même. 
Pis la 5600Pro est en fait une 5600XT (sous win). Plus performante.

A voir sur mac bidouille


----------



## silvio (31 Août 2007)

Goul a dit:


> Merci pour ton soutien des fois c'est pas facile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Malheureux :affraid:
:modo:

Oui j'ai vu pour cette histoire d'XT : c'était dans les news de .......MacGé


----------



## Foguenne (31 Août 2007)

Goul a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai une petite question concernant l'overclocking ou le changement de processeur dans les nouveaux Imacs. A votre avis est-il possible de changer le processeur par un autre, comme c'est le cas pour le mini? Ou alors un petit overclocking (parait qu'ils s'overclock bien les core2duo).
> 
> ...



Pendant un moment, j'ai cru que j'étais sur MacBidouille. 
Pour un usage standard poussé, faudra que tu me prouces l'intérêt.
Pour les jeux, prends-toi un PC ou une console mais pas un iMac.


----------



## silvio (3 Septembre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Pendant un moment, j'ai cru que j'étais sur MacBidouille.


Allons, allons 


Foguenne a dit:


> Pour un usage standard poussé, faudra que tu me prouVes l'intérêt.
> Pour les jeux, prends-toi un PC ou une console mais pas un iMac.


Jouer sur une console ... hum ... comment dire ? c'est une autre expérience du jeu 

Maintenant pour un joueur occasionnel qui tient à l'OS et l'ergonomie Apple, on peut attendre d'une machine qui coûte plus de 1400 (carte video 256 Mo) qu'elle fasse tourner correctement les jeux actuels, voire les jeux de dans 2 ans non ?
Quitte, si une solution existe a changé la carte graphique ...
Bon ceci dit, moi qui aie déjà ouvert un iMac G3 Rev B pour rajouter de la RAM, changer le disque dur et le lecteur CD, j'avoue que .... Ah tiens, c'est Lionel de Macbidouille qui m'avez aidé à l'époque ... erf ! 

Quant à passer par un PowerMac, hé bé, là c'est plus le même budget :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Pour les jeux, prends-toi un PC ou une console mais pas un iMac.



plus tôt me couper les deux bras :rateau:

Bon on verra bien! Il est en route. Livraison dans 5 jours.



silvio a dit:


> Bon ceci dit, moi qui aie déjà ouvert un iMac G3 Rev B pour rajouter de la RAM, changer le disque dur et le lecteur CD, j'avoue que .... Ah tiens, c'est Lionel de Macbidouille qui m'avez aidé à l'époque ... erf !



idem mais je l'avais un peu bousté en enlevant une resistance. pour passer de 350 à 400 mhz. Du coup il est toujours en marche. Ma copine l'utilise pour préparer ces cours.
L'overclock m'a permis de le garder quelques années de plus. Et pas forcement pour les jeux.


----------

